# SteamOS-Problem nach Installation (Grafik-Treiber?)



## MDJ (8. November 2014)

Hi.
Ich versuche verzweifelt SteamOS auf einem ASRock Q1900TM-ITX zum laufen zu bekommen.
Installation verläuft normal, danach macht er ein Reboot und bin dann in SteamOS, wo er Steam aktualisiert.
Danach startet er wieder neu, man kommt zur Screen wo er die Hardware konfiguriert und dann neu bootet... dann passiert nichts mehr.
Er bleibt immer bei einer Black-Screen hängen. Das Mainboard läuft noch, aber sonst passiert da nichts mehr.
Habe schon versucht verschiedene Tips zu befolgen, aber alles funktioniert nicht. Mich wundert es etwas, denn während der Installation bin ich ja einmal im SteamOS drin, wo er aktualisiert.
Hatte diesen Link hier gefunden, der helfen soll: Tutorial - SteamOS black screen during startup | SteamOS Forum
Aber bringt bei mir nichts, da kann ich ESC drücken wie ich will, er bootet kurz, dann steh ich wieder bei der Black-Screen.
Könnte es dennoch an einem Grafiktreiber von der J1900-GPU liegen?
Habe vor Kurzem SteamOS auf einem Athlon 5350-System installiert, da ging alles reibungslos.


----------



## TroaX (8. November 2014)

Könnte an einer neuen SteamOS Version liegen. Denn auf meinem E2-1800 Notebook lief es vor ein paar Wochen noch. Vorgestern wollte ich es neu installieren und dann ging es nicht mehr. Zuerst keine Netzwerkhardware erkannt. Mit Eth-Kabel ging es dann. Aber nach Installation auch beim booten Blackscreen ... Ich vermute auchmal ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## MDJ (8. November 2014)

Das heißt, ich muss wohl bis zum nächsten Test auf eine neue SteamOS-Version warten?
 Komisch, eigentlich sollten ja bei der aktuellen Version neue Treiber hinzugefügt worden sein, ebenso für Intel-Grafikkarten.


----------



## TroaX (8. November 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich muss wohl bis zum nächsten Test auf eine neue SteamOS-Version warten?
> Komisch, eigentlich sollten ja bei der aktuellen Version neue Treiber hinzugefügt worden sein, ebenso für Intel-Grafikkarten.


Es kann aber auch genauso gut sein, das irgend etwas anderes nicht passt. Es muss nicht zwangsläufig die Graka sein.

So lange man aber keine Konsole oder eine andere Art UI hat kann man da eh nichts machen. Ist halt alles noch Beta.


----------



## MDJ (10. November 2014)

Posting 08.11.2014:
 Trotzdem eigenartig, da es ja beim ersten Reboot ja ging. Ich hab irgendwo noch ne 750Ti eingelagert, die suche ich die Tage mal (bin grad umgezogen und muss erst gucken in welchem Karton sie ist ). Werde sie mal auf´s Bord stecken und alles neu probieren. Wenn es dann gehen sollte, kann es "theoretisch" nur am Grafiktreiber liegen.
Ich berichte dann sobald ich es getestet habe 

 Posting 09.11.2014:
 Ok, hab die Grafikkarte gefunden, aber hab ganz vergessen, dass sie bei dem Board garnicht aufgesteckt werden kann  
Dann werde ich die Tage doch mal Windows installieren und testen, wie es damit funktioniert. Bericht folgt 

 Posting 10.11.2014:
 So, habe mal Win7 installiert und siehe da... es funktioniert. 
Also scheint SteamOS derzeit noch keinen passenden Treiber für die GPU zu haben.
Zumindest weis ich jetzt, dass die Hardware einwandfrei läuft


----------



## headbreaker (11. November 2014)

Ganz doofe frage, hast du USB Geräte in irgendwelchen Ports? Linux hackt sich ab un zu damit hatte das bei meinem Inspiron. Im Regelfall wenn es am Grafiktreiber liegt startet er im Modus ohne X11 also vergleichbar mit dem früher öfters mal verwendeten INIT3.

Denn der Blackscreen den du da beschreibst, der kommt noch bevor überhaupt ein dienst geladen wird also wird das Höchstwahrscheinlich nichts mit dem Grafiktreiber zu tun haben. Mit AHCI kann es auch zusammen hängen.


----------



## MDJ (11. November 2014)

Ich hatte an USB nur Maus und Tastatur angeschlossen. AHCI im BIOS zu deaktivieren habe ich leider nicht getestet, daran habe ich garnicht gedacht.
Aber da ich gerade Win7 und die ganzen Updates installiert habe, möchte ich die Platte ungern wieder platt machen um es zu probieren


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

Ohne AHCI habe ich es aber getestet. Brachte auch nichts bei mir. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich aber schon Arch, Mint und Kubuntu drauf gehabt, dessen Installationen ohne zu murren mit EFI und AHCI durchliefen.


----------



## headbreaker (11. November 2014)

TroaX schrieb:


> Ohne AHCI habe ich es aber getestet. Brachte auch nichts bei mir. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich aber schon Arch, Mint und Kubuntu drauf gehabt, dessen Installationen ohne zu murren mit EFI und AHCI durchliefen.


 
Ja, hätt ja sein können, ich persönlich kann nur empfehlen statt Steamos Lubuntu oder Xubuntu zu nehmen, ist umfangreicher und ihr seit nicht nur auf Steam gebunden sondern könnt über Playonlinux auch andere sachen noch installieren  Ich hatte auch erst SteamOS drauf aber wenn man Lubuntu drauf hat mir Steam Autostart merkt man den unterschied kaum (wenn man natürlich den BPM an hat)


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

headbreaker schrieb:


> Ja, hätt ja sein können, ich persönlich kann nur empfehlen statt Steamos Lubuntu oder Xubuntu zu nehmen, ist umfangreicher und ihr seit nicht nur auf Steam gebunden sondern könnt über Playonlinux auch andere sachen noch installieren  Ich hatte auch erst SteamOS drauf aber wenn man Lubuntu drauf hat mir Steam Autostart merkt man den unterschied kaum (wenn man natürlich den BPM an hat)


Lubuntu oder Xubuntu habe ich auch getestet gehabt. Da fand ich aber die Performance net so pralle und vor allem Geht in der Basisausführung das Display-Management mal garnicht. Ein Notebook zur Spielekonsole  machen ist da echt unbequem.

Das beste Ergebnis hatte ich wirklich mit Windows.


----------



## MDJ (11. November 2014)

Ich habe einmal Mint probiert. Zur Anmerkung, ich hab absolut kein Plan von Linux. Ich kam absolut nicht klar. Ich wollte einfach nur Steam installieren, aber es ging ums Verrecken nicht, es kam immer eine Fehlermeldung. Wollte mich damit auch nicht weiter auseinandersetzen, wenn es sich schon bei so etwas Simplen quer stellt :/


----------



## TroaX (11. November 2014)

MDJ schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal Mint probiert. Zur Anmerkung, ich hab absolut kein Plan von Linux. Ich kam absolut nicht klar. Ich wollte einfach nur Steam installieren, aber es ging ums Verrecken nicht, es kam immer eine Fehlermeldung. Wollte mich damit auch nicht weiter auseinandersetzen, wenn es sich schon bei so etwas Simplen quer stellt :/


Linux ist halt ein anderes Universum


----------

